# pre Terminator made for TV movie?



## tanheatsen (Jan 7, 2005)

Hi guys and gals, does anyone remember a Made for TV movie that came out (mid 80s?) where a plane disappears and when it reappears all the people have been replaced by robots al la terminator, the main characters girl friend is one of the people that has been replaced by a robot and than tries to kill him. Sound familiar ? Does anyone know the name so I can prove to my signifigant other that I'm not crazy. thanks y'all


----------



## The Master™ (Jan 7, 2005)

We're with your significant other... YOU ARE CRAZY!!! 

It sounds a little like Millennium, where people are taken into the future and replaced by "replicas"...

If this one you are talking about was made purely for the US market, some of us might have been spared... Do you have any information about about actors???


----------



## Circus Cranium (Jan 7, 2005)

Holy crap, I forgot about Millenium. Was that a series or a film though? I remember it wasn't very good.


----------



## The Master™ (Jan 7, 2005)

It was a film, with Kris Kristopheson and Cheryl Ladd...


----------



## Alexa (Jan 8, 2005)

Hmm. It seems there were two Millennium's film. I used to watch a seria by Chris Carter with Lance Henriksen as Frank Black, FBI agent.


----------



## littlemissattitude (Jan 8, 2005)

Millennium the TV series was interesting the first season.  After that, it sort of went downhill and I quit watching before it finally went away.

Millennium the film (yes, it was Kristofferson and Ladd) was, IMO, pretty good.  I sought it out after I read the novel.  My time travel thing, you know.  I don't know if it was ever released theatrically, as I saw it on video.


----------



## Alexa (Jan 8, 2005)

I saw only the first season. I suppose I'm lucky I haven't seen the rest of it.


----------

